# Holiday Turkey Cooking Thread



## ddog27 (Oct 21, 2006)

We are getting very close to Thanksgiving and I am sure that there will be a lot of questions and suggestions about smoking a turkey. So I thought I would start a thread for us to discuss and give our insights!    

Smoked Turkey......YUM.......


----------



## Finney (Oct 21, 2006)

Should I brine?
Hotter or cooler cooker temps?
What do I do with that 'pop up" thingy?

 :roll:  Well, that should get you guys started. [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 21, 2006)

*HERE* is some good advice from someone who knows a little about smoke roasting turkeys!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 21, 2006)

First, get a turkey.... :?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's a great discussion on cooking turkeys...from right here.  Remember the search function folks until we get a FAQ section.

I might warn you, this topic is full of debate, name calling and some pretty funny jokes...topic eventually got locked, but it's full of turkey info from a bunch of turkeys.

http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u


----------



## wittdog (Oct 21, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Here's a great discussion on cooking turkeys...from right here.  Remember the search function folks until we get a FAQ section.
> 
> I might warn you, this topic is full of debate, name calling and some pretty funny jokes...topic eventually got locked, but it's *full of turkey info from a bunch of turkeys.*
> http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u


Now that's funny, I don't care who u are...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 21, 2006)

sounds like a bunch of jive turkeys


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 21, 2006)

Best strategy is talk the warden out of turkey and steer her over to fresh picnics. Cook it sliceable and tell her its unsalty ham. I been doing this trick for years. 

bigwheel


----------



## john pen (Oct 21, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> First, get a turkey.... :?



See, now thats why I hang here...for info I can't get anywhere else...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Here's a great discussion on cooking turkeys...from right here.  Remember the search function folks until we get a FAQ section.
> 
> I might warn you, this topic is full of debate, name calling and some pretty funny jokes...topic eventually got locked, but it's full of turkey info from a bunch of turkeys.
> 
> http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u



NOTE: The brine recipe I posted should read 3 gallons of water not 2 gallons.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan":1tosc3o8]Here's a great discussion on cooking turkeys...from right here.  Remember the search function folks until we get a FAQ section.
> 
> I might warn you said:
> 
> ...


----------



## ddog27 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey if you buy one of those turkeys that is already in a brine solution, the â€œenhancedâ€


----------



## cflatt (Nov 8, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Best strategy is talk the warden out of turkey and steer her over to fresh picnics. Cook it sliceable and tell her its unsalty ham. I been doing this trick for years.
> 
> bigwheel



BW I would prefer a good country ham or picnic myself over turkey almost all of the time, But at Thanksgiving its too much of a family tradition and I do like to keep those running. we usually do turkey and ham , but this year I was informed that I would be smoking one. At that point and time I think the proper answer is "Yes ma'am"


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2006)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> Hey if you buy one of those turkeys that is already in a brine solution, the â€œenhancedâ€


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 8, 2006)

When I do the bird, I set up the weber kettle, indirect heat with a foil pan. I put the bird on the grate with a quartered apple in the cavity, lay bacon slices across the breast and both thighs. I replace the bacon halfway through the cook when it is crisp. 

Roast on high heat, all vents wide open. Temp = ??? (no thermometer on the weber).

Takes about 2.5 hours if memory serves.


----------

